# question on my hatchlings



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

the last of my eggs hatched yesterday and it turned out to be a smow giving me 23 normals and 1 snow.my question is is my male a het for anything or is it just luck because they were meant to be normal 100%het for snow.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

have you not just answered your own question ? :bash:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, in order to produce even one snow, your male must be het for Amel AND Anery. So there you go


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, in order to produce even one snow, your male must be het for Amel AND Anery. So there you go


if it was het amel and anna
wouldnt i have got 25% anna het for amel 25% amel het for anna 25% snow and 25% normal het for snow??????????


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

I re read your post & the way I read it was you have normal parents het snow, so would they be het snow lol.
(so obviously theres a chance they'll produce snow).

I get what your saying now; are your baby normals het snow if one parent normal is/was het snow. - i think ?

to get normals & snows - even though you got one snow- both the parents, if normals, need to be at least just het for amel & anery (A).

what are the parents ?

what are they het for if you know ?


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I re read your post & the way I read it was you have normal parents het snow, so would they be het snow lol.
> (so obviously theres a chance they'll produce snow).
> 
> I get what your saying now; are your baby normals het snow if one parent normal is/was het snow. - i think ?
> ...


the female is snow un known hets and the male is normal unknown hets.

the only way i see it producing snow was if it was het amel and anna. but i should of got amels and annas in the clutch as well. but i got 23 normals and one snow ???


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

theres a 1/4 'CHANCE' for each out come of normal het snow, anery het amel, amel het anery & snow.

It's just a guideline for what could/should/would be produced from crossing your snakes. It's not exact. Maybe you will be luckier next time ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

man thats some crappy odds ya gone there mate..
at least you got one tho, so you KNOW they are deffo het now.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mark940 said:


> if it was het amel and anna
> wouldnt i have got 25% anna het for amel 25% amel het for anna 25% snow and 25% normal het for snow??????????


Flip a coin ten times. The probability says you should get five heads and five tails - but it is actually more likely that you'll get something OTHER than that result. It's quite possible to get all heads or all tails or any result in between.

I had a one in four chance of producing blotched anerythristic offspring in my most recent clutch - but ten out of the fifteen were in fact blotched anery; the other five were stripes (one in four chance for the three Anery I got, one of them, a snow stripe, was a one in sixteen), and the last of those five stripes may be a one-in-128 chance animal (Glacier stripe). 

Just because you've got a percentage chance of something doesn't mean you'll hit the odds exactly - because it's a chance-per-egg, not chance-per-clutch. They don't 'talk' to each other in the mother's oviduct to make sure that Bill and George are Anery as expected, Bob and Charlene are Amels, Jake and Amanda are snows and everyone else is normal hets...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Mark940

Just a couple of things to help you out.


Firstly its 'anery' not 'anna'. The term is short for anerytheristic, meaning 'lack of erythin' which is the red pigment found in corns.


Secondly, when people say that you expect 25% this and 25% that, it is just that - expected odds. Think of it as tossing a coin. Probability says that 100 throws will give you 50 heads and 50 tails, however in reality you are unlikely to get that.

In fact what it says in terms of genetics is that each egg/offspring has a 25% chance of being one thing and a 25% chance of being another etc. Not the clutch as a hole.

In your case a snow to normal has produced a 23 normals and a snow. The snow tells you that the normal MUST be het anery and het amel meaning you expected (out of 24) 6 normals, 6 amels, six anerys and six snows. Unfortunately you were just unlucky.... very unlucky!

In fact I was interested as to just how unlucky you were and performed a statistical test called the chi-squared test on your clutch.

Turns out that your clutch is WAY off the scale. The largest table I could find gave a probabilty of 1 in 50,000 and your clutch is way of (for it to be 1 in 50,000 your 'value' must of come out at 17, yours actually came out at 64!)

Still if you look at how many clutches of corns will hatch this year, it's not impossible!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Ssthisto posted the quick version, whilst I calculated stats! Funny how we both went with coins!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

i used the word anna meaning anery seen many people use this word on this site.
thanks for all the help must just be unlucky. fingers crossed ill have bettter luck next year


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

mark940 said:


> i used the word anna meaning anery seen many people use this word on this site.
> thanks for all the help must just be unlucky. fingers crossed ill have bettter luck next year


Your not the first to get it wrong, and won't be the last! Unfortunately the teacher in me can't let it lie - I had to pull you up on it!

Please keep us posted on next years clutch because I for one would be fascinated to see the out come - I've done the maths - you're practically a reverse lottery winner!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

well she has doble double clutched there r 4 eggs and there oon day 49 so lets see how many normals this time lol


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

i got all normals again :devil:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Had the snow female ever been bred to anything else before?

I'm wondering if it was a case of retained sperm from a previous year's breeding that produced the snow!


----------



## mark940 (May 19, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Had the snow female ever been bred to anything else before?
> 
> I'm wondering if it was a case of retained sperm from a previous year's breeding that produced the snow!


no she has only been bred with my male


----------

